# NET juice specialist



## Noddy (20/8/15)

This looks interesting.

https://www.blacknote.com/store/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (20/8/15)

I have tried many imported raw NETs. Imho you need not go further than our own Mike's Mega Mixes' AshyBac or, if you like sweeter, Sweet Bac.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noddy (20/8/15)

MMM Ashy and Sweet 'Bac is waiting for me at home.

Really just sharing, don't see the need to buy imported juices anymore with our fine local mixologists these days.


----------



## Andre (20/8/15)

Noddy said:


> MMM Ashy and Sweet 'Bac is waiting for me at home.
> 
> Really just sharing, don't see the need to buy imported juices anymore with our fine local mixologists these days.


For sure, remember @Balsak had a few samples of the blacknote to try. They do look like a classy outfit.
EDIT: Oh, please remember to let us know how you find the Ashy and Sweet please.


----------



## gertvanjoe (20/8/15)

gotta love that website though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (20/8/15)

That Legata sounds awesome


----------



## Balsak (20/8/15)

Still have it a little bit left everybody i gave it to loved it


----------



## Nova69 (20/8/15)

Looks nice, hopefully a local vendor will sell it some day￼


----------



## Silver (20/8/15)

I may be wrong but didnt @RevnLucky7 try these as well? 
Or was he just posting about them
They do sound very good


----------



## RevnLucky7 (20/8/15)

Silver said:


> I may be wrong but didnt @RevnLucky7 try these as well?
> Or was he just posting about them
> They do sound very good



I had a batch and I sent it off to randoms on the forum. They are very good. @Silver stop calling me at ungodly hours of the morning. No one is awake at 10AM.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------

